# [gnome] tout est lent (DMA, libATA) [résolu]

## final_flash

Salut,

J'ai decidé de ré-éssayer gnome apres environ 2 ans passé sous KDE, je fais donc ça sur une installation neuve de gentoo.

Le problème est que c'est excessivement lent, particulierement au niveau du lancement des apps du genre firefox (qui n'est pas un modèle de rapidité d'après ce que j'ai pu lire :/), open office, même le terminal de gnome, bref, tout est lent, mais uniquement sur le lancement initial d'un programme après un reboot.

Les recherches que j'ai éfféctués m'ont menées à 2 pistes : le fichier hosts et la DMA.

Pour le fichier hosts ... :

```

#gedit /etc/hosts :

#/etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   localhost MyTux

::1      localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private 

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not 

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned 

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one 

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN, 

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

#
```

(tiens sur le coup je m'apperçois que gedit aussi tarde à s'ouvrir :S)

Il semble coller avec le hostname.conf :

```

gedit /etc/conf.d/hostname

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="MyTux"

```

Je pense donc que ça ne vient pas de là.

Puis pour la DMA 

```

 hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma     =  0 (off)

```

Elle n'a pas l'air de vouloir marcher, j'ai pas spécialement cherché de ce coté car je ne pense pas que cela vienne de là, mais du coup je me retrouve à cours d'idée. Quelqu'un à quelque chose à proposer ? A part emerge kde-meta ?  :Laughing: Last edited by final_flash on Thu Aug 21, 2008 7:51 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> gedit /etc/conf.d/hostname.conf
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/hostname 

 

Sur mon système je n'ai pas de hostname.conf, mais bien un fichier hostname.

A partir de là, si l'hostname n'est pas défini, çà peut peut-être mener à ce genre de problème.

----------

## final_flash

Erreur de ma part en recopiant la commande, ce que j'ai posté plus haut est bien /etc/conf.d/hostname .

Désolé :S

----------

## geekounet

hda ? T'es encore sur la vieille pile IDE dépréciée ? T'as tenté de passer en libata ?

----------

## tmasscool

Bon déjà ton fichier /etc/hosts n'est pas configuré correctement, ce qui poses régulièrement des problèmes de lenteur sous Gnome...

Ça devrait être qqch du genre 

```

127.0.0.1 MyTux.homenetwork MyTux localhost

::1  MyTux.homenetwork MyTux localhost

```

Jettes un oeil à la documentation pour voir comment faire.

----------

## d2_racing

As-tu testé la vitesse de ton disque dur ?

```

# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda 

```

----------

## lesourbe

```
using_dma     =  0 (off)
```

avec ça, ça devrait pas voler bien haut.

----------

## final_flash

J'ai réédité mon /etc/hosts :

```

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   MyTux.homenetwork MyTux localhost

::1         MyTux.homenetwork MyTux localhost

```

Rien n'y fait :S

Ensuite du coté de la DMA :

```

hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1070 MB in  2.00 seconds = 534.87 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.35 seconds =   2.39 MB/sec

```

Après j'ai pas vraiment d'idée sur la vitesse de lecture, comme j'ai rien pour comparer je peut pas dire si c'est correct ou pas :/

----------

## avendesora

Pour la théorie, il est pas bon ton fichier hosts. Devrait ressembler plus à ca:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

<ton @ipv4 princiale> tonhostname.tondomaine tonhostname

<ton @ipv6 princiale> tonhostname.tondomaine tonhostname
```

mais ca devrait pas changer grand chose.

Pour ton hdparm "buffered reads"... pas joli   :Shocked: 

```
saidar ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1484 MB in  2.00 seconds = 741.89 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  3.03 seconds =  62.14 MB/sec
```

(disque SATA qu'a qd même 2-3 ans, donc pas la pointe de la techno)

Dans mon souvenir, il fallait faire bien attention à sélectionner son chipset

dans la config du noyau et QUE son chipset, pas le truc "generique". Mais

c'est un peu vieux, je suis plus très sûr.

----------

## final_flash

```

hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=Hitachi HTS542520K9A300, FwRev=BBDOC32P, SerialNo=071116BB0D00WHG2K2MC

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=7229kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=390721968

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Il a pas l'air de savoir le driver qu'il faut utiliser :/

----------

## avendesora

C'est le controleur ATA/IDE qu'il faut. Si tu es pas sûr, envoie-nous le résultat de /usr/sbin/slpci.

(emere pciutils si tu l'as pas.)

----------

## geekounet

Et tente de passer en libata en même temps, ça sera ça de fait, la vieille pile IDE est à peine maintenue et va disparaitre, et elle a ses problèmes. ;p

----------

## d2_racing

Pour faire la migration,je te conseille de lire ceci : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537957.html

----------

## d2_racing

Et si tu veux être certain de ton coup, envoie nous le résultat de cette commande :

```

# emerge -v pciutils

# lspci -v

```

----------

## final_flash

J'irais zyeuter la libATA dès que je m'en serais sorti avec cette DMA  :Razz: 

Voila le lspci :

```

lspci -v

...

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Unknown device c519

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 18e0 [size=16]

   I/O ports at 18d0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Kernel modules: pata_acpi

...

```

----------

## geekounet

Heu justement si on te conseille de passer en libata, c'est pour corriger le problème de DMA  :Wink: 

----------

## final_flash

Je m'apperçoit qu'il manque des options dans le kernel (j'utilise les dernières gentoo-sources : Linux Kernel v2.6.25-gentoo-r7 en 64 bits) notament :

Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support -> Generic PCI bus-master DMA support 

Cela n'apparait tout simplement pas, comment ça se fait ?

----------

## avendesora

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 80 [Master]) 

    Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Unknown device c519 
```

Oh, pas bon ca "unknown device". Tu peux nous donner le lspci -vn pour avoir le device id complet?

C'est quoi ta bécane? (Un portable tout neuf?)

Sinon, ben comme tout le monde semble l'indiquer, faudrait essayer avec libata, c'est plus moderne

et donc plus mieux forcément - surtout avec un contrôleur manifestement relativement moderne.

(cf le thread indiqué par d2_racing.)

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, pour ton unknown device, as-tu essayé ceci :

```

# update-pciids

# lspci

```

----------

## final_flash

 *avendesora wrote:*   

> C'est quoi ta bécane? (Un portable tout neuf?)

 

Bien vue  :Razz: .

Alors voici :

```
lspci -vn

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2a01 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: d2000000-d4ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000cfffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at d5404000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at d5400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: d5000000-d50fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000088000000-00000000880fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: d5100000-d51fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:2843 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: d6000000-d7ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000d1ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at d5404400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f3) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: 144d:c519

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2815 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:2828 (rev 03) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 18e0 [size=16]

   I/O ports at 18d0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_piix

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 03)

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

   Memory at 88100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 1c00 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0425 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at d4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at d2000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

02:00.0 0200: 11ab:4363 (rev 13)

   Subsystem: 144d:c519

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 1275

   Memory at d5000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 88000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: sky2

   Kernel modules: sky2

04:00.0 0280: 8086:4222 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: 8086:1034

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 1274

   Memory at d5100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 3e-21-94-ff-ff-bf-1c-00

   Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

   Kernel modules: iwl3945

```

lspci renvoi quelque chose de différrent après l'update-pciids :

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GS (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

Ensuite la libATA j'ai éssayé, seulement en desactivant le support  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL comme c'est conseillé, je n'arrive tout simplement plus a demarrer correctement, j'ai une erreur pendant le boot comme quoi ma partition root est introuvable.

J'ai dut mal m'y prendre il faut qu je rééssaye.

----------

## ghoti

 *final_flash wrote:*   

> j'ai une erreur pendant le boot comme quoi ma partition root est introuvable.
> 
> J'ai dut mal m'y prendre il faut qu je rééssaye.

 

C'est quoi l'erreur exacte ?

A priori, 2 pistes :

- tu n'as pas compilé le support de ton contrôleur en dur

- tu n'as pas adapté ton grub.conf pour tenir compte du fait que les disques /dev/hd* deviennent /dev/sd* avec la libata

----------

## final_flash

Ah ça a changé, j'ai réésayé sur un kernel cobaye, j'ai compilé le support en dur et adapté le grub.conf.

Maintenant tout se passe bien jusqu'a l'etape du boot ou le systeme de fichier de la partition root est vérifé, voila ce que j'obtiens :

Checking root filesystem ...

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda4

/dev/hda4: The superblock coul'dn't be read or doesn't describe a correct ext2 filesystem

J'ai zappé une modif dans le fstab ? Il me semble pourtant qu'il n'y en a pas à effectuer :S

----------

## ghoti

 *final_flash wrote:*   

> J'ai zappé une modif dans le fstab ? Il me semble pourtant qu'il n'y en a pas à effectuer :S

 

Bien sûr qu'il faut remplacer hd* par sd* partout où ça se présente, donc aussi dans le fstab !

Il _te semble_ ou tu es _sûr_ d'avoir bien tout adapté ? (la nuance est de taille !  :Wink:  )

Eventuellement, fais voir ton fstab ...

----------

## final_flash

Ca marche <3

J'ai adapté le fstab et la libATA a résolue tout mes problèmes, la vitesse de lecture a sensiblement augmenté :

```

hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1830 MB in  2.00 seconds = 915.78 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  146 MB in  3.03 seconds =  48.15 MB/sec

-----

hdparm -i /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Model=Hitachi HTS542520K9A300                 , FwRev=BBDOC32P, SerialNo=071116BB0D00WHG2K2MC

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=7229kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?16?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=390721968

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Tout est clean donc, et le system est autrement plus fluide.

Merci à tous d'avoir pris la peine de répondre, et surtout d'avoir été aussi patients  :Very Happy: .

Je marque le sujet comme résolu  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Tssss, c'est bien la peine de faire une doc avec tout ce qui va bien, et de voir que le monsieur il change pas ses hd en sd... tssss, hooligans qui ne lisent pas les docs!  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

@final_flash : Comme je peux voir :

```

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) 

```

Si tu veux faire fonctionner ton wifi, on va pouvoir t'aider facielment sur ce coup aussi  :Razz: 

----------

